# Shaking/shivering for no reason, lethargic... any ideas?



## PandaCakes

Panda, our 3-year-old Bearded Collie (we guess that's what she is) has been acting really off the past few days. We noticed she was shivering or shaking when she laid down, mostly her legs. She also quit eating and was disinterested in all treats and it took a lot of begging for her to even come let us scratch her head, which is her favorite thing in the world. Earlier today, we took her to visit my mother-in-law, and she acted fine in their backyard, pacing around the fence, sniffing all the new stuff. She even played with her lab "cousin" for a little while, and seemed back to normal. Now, she is off again. I noticed the shaking seems to be almost all upper body now, just a shivering, nothing like a seizure, and she didn't touch her food all day, with the exception of a few bites after we coached her for a while. I am not sure how to tell if this is something that the vet needs to see about or something that will go away on its own. Her nose isn't as cold and wet as usual, but her gums look healthy. She's just so lethargic and has no appetite and she shakes. Any ideas???

Also, we monitor her when she goes out for potty breaks, and she hasn't ingested anything out of the ordinary. There are no chemicals laying around the house, and she's just not the type of dog to get into anything.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

I would have her checked by the vet. Being off her food and the shaking seems like it could be an indication of something. 

At the very least, I'd call the vet and ask them about the symptoms. That way they can better tell you if it sounds like something that needs to be seen right away or something that sounds minor.


----------



## PandaCakes

She had her full-exam including blood tests done at the end of September and everything was fine, which was surprising considering the home she had before we got her. Now that I think about it, she was vomiting a few weeks ago, just one time with actual vomit and a few dry heaves, and then it stopped. Now she has the symptoms I listed, plus constantly licking her lips. I will call her vet tomorrow, but I haven't found anything on the net to give me any idea of what I could do for her now. Lethargy seems to be an indication of everything. As for the shivering, most articles that came up for that symptom were about whether or not you should buy your dog sweaters. Hopefully her vet (who has only seen her once) will be able to give me some idea of what's going on. I know her breed is prone to Addison's, but that would be my worst case scenario.


----------



## Charlene

i posted in your thread at the general dog forum but i'll say it again here, just in case.  the shivering would indicate that she might have a fever. all of the other symptoms you describe would definitely warrant a vet visit. it sounds like she could have an infection going on somewhere, quite possibly in her ear(s).

good luck, i know it's awful when they are sick!


----------



## Cracker

I agree, more than one day of lethargy and inappetance, along with the shivering may indicate an infection or underlying pain. 
I would definitely take her to the vet.


----------



## heartdogs

Shivering is often a sign of pain in dogs. A cold nose is not an indication that a dog is otherwise fine. Please take her to the vet - something is wrong if she has been doing this, plus refusing food, even if it's been intermittent.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers

Vet vet vet, ASAP!!

Meantime, take her temperature. If it is over 102 I would be seeing the ER vet if it were my dog with those symptoms.


----------



## Kay Weber

Do you have an update on Panda?


----------



## adya

PandaCakes said:


> Panda, our 3-year-old Bearded Collie (we guess that's what she is) has been acting really off the past few days. We noticed she was shivering or shaking when she laid down, mostly her legs. She also quit eating and was disinterested in all treats and it took a lot of begging for her to even come let us scratch her head, which is her favorite thing in the world. Earlier today, we took her to visit my mother-in-law, and she acted fine in their backyard, pacing around the fence, sniffing all the new stuff. She even played with her lab "cousin" for a little while, and seemed back to normal. Now, she is off again. I noticed the shaking seems to be almost all upper body now, just a shivering, nothing like a seizure, and she didn't touch her food all day, with the exception of a few bites after we coached her for a while. I am not sure how to tell if this is something that the vet needs to see about or something that will go away on its own. Her nose isn't as cold and wet as usual, but her gums look healthy. She's just so lethargic and has no appetite and she shakes. Any ideas???
> 
> Also, we monitor her when she goes out for potty breaks, and she hasn't ingested anything out of the ordinary. There are no chemicals laying around the house, and she's just not the type of dog to get into anything.


She can die in front of you!! Bring her to vet! Don't try to guess please!!!!!!


----------



## DenaBear07

Has she been drinking and/or urinating more than usual? Shaking can be a sign of pain. I would get her blood glucose levels checked. Definitely take her to a vet. 

Keep us updated
Good Luck!
Dena


----------

